# November 14th Charter Departure Information AND TRASH TALK THREAD



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 4, 2010)

Guys, none of you will need a fishing license if you do not have one. We have blanket fishing licenses to cover everyone on the boat on any charter inshore or offshore.

 Dress accordingly of course.... here is the link to the most accurate weather anywhere... http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=31522
this is the forecast for our area and should be very accurate when we get to about 2-3 days out from the trip date.

We will all depart from Hickory Bluff Marina
Map to Marina: http://hickorybluffmarina.com/map.html
November 14th
7:30 AM


We will supply ALL the tackle and equipment needed to fish. We have decided we'll probably all be inshore trout and redfishing.

If you guys would like to get an inside Tournament going between the boats and fishermen, feel free to get that going here, but that will be entirely up to you guys to deal with that part. Most people end up doing this normally @ $20 per person thrown in the pot for biggest trout, and then another $10 or $20 for most fish overall on a boat at the end of the day.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 4, 2010)

Im down with a little side action.....  Richie or TJ...all I want to hear is "were gonna need a bigger boat"....


----------



## killswitch (Nov 4, 2010)

No doubt...........little side action for some xtra fun.    Richie, you and TJ  ARE fishing that day.........right ?  Can't wait, gonna be a large time.  Thanks again guys !!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep... We are fishing that day. we'll have a good time.. Pray for good weather


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Nov 5, 2010)

How bout... We're gonna need a bigger cooler. Or, no trout can take down three barrels. 

I'm ready to go! We've got some trips / tournaments lined up for the days leading up to next Sunday so we should have an idea of what's happening.



Buck Nasty said:


> Im down with a little side action.....  Richie or TJ...all I want to hear is "were gonna need a bigger boat"....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 5, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> How bout... We're gonna need a bigger cooler. Or, no trout can take down three barrels.
> 
> I'm ready to go! We've got some trips / tournaments lined up for the days leading up to next Sunday so we should have an idea of what's happening.



 3 barrels



Gonna be a good time!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 5, 2010)

I sure hope I can show Richie how to catch some fish.......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope I don't have to buy some sardines on the way home to have fish for supper Sunday night


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL @ SARDINES... Thats actually my favorite trout bait, Will...!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 5, 2010)

I am calling any leftover shrimp....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 5, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I am calling any leftover shrimp....



Good call! I want the leftover trout, flounder and reds!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 5, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> LOL @ SARDINES... Thats actually my favorite trout bait, Will...!



I like chicken livers for trout myself.......


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 6, 2010)

I likes the Kipper snacks on saltines and hot sauce! For me!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 8, 2010)

I know ya'll said that the tackle would be supplied, but I am going to bring my own cane pole, thank you.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Nov 8, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I know ya'll said that the tackle would be supplied, but I am going to bring my own cane pole, thank you.



Cane pole? Why you gettin' all fancy on us? We noodle for trout and bull reds around here. Get your game face on son. Next year we'll noodle some sharks. Cane pole...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 8, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Cane pole? Why you gettin' all fancy on us? We noodle for trout and bull reds around here. Get your game face on son. Next year we'll noodle some sharks. Cane pole...



I wasn't sure whether ya'll did that or not! I like to noodle stingrays and I am a shark rodeo veteran! They don't call me ol 7 fingers for nothing!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Nov 8, 2010)

This is how we roll.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 8, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> This is how we roll.



Whooooot! I am down wit dat!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm expecting them to jump in the boat for me. Anything else would be just too much work for me.

Who all has confirmed as coming besides me, Stalker, and .45?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 8, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> This is how we roll.



Do ya'll normally catch fish with mutated heads? Ya'll might want to get Satilla River Keepers involved with this.........


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 8, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I'm expecting them to jump in the boat for me. Anything else would be just too much work for me.
> 
> Who all has confirmed as coming besides me, Stalker, and .45?



It would be something if trout jumped like the asian carp! Catch your limit in a net!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 8, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Do ya'll normally catch fish with mutated heads? Ya'll might want to get Satilla River Keepers involved with this.........



That fish looks like it has been making a lot of trips back and forth on 341 to Plant Hatch in Baxley!!!


----------



## killswitch (Nov 8, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I'm expecting them to jump in the boat for me. Anything else would be just too much work for me.
> 
> Who all has confirmed as coming besides me, Stalker, and .45?




I'm good to go.
Going to Charleston Friday for BIL wedding Sat evening. But, I will be south bound and down bright and early Sun. AM.   And I mean EARLY.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 8, 2010)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> This is how we roll.



tred fish....nice one too!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 8, 2010)

Man this is gettin outta hand!! LOL! I love it....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

Who else is gonna bring their waterskis or wakeboard with them besides me?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Who else is gonna bring their waterskis or wakeboard with them besides me?



I am bringing my arm floaties and swim fins.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am bringing my arm floaties and swim fins.



They are brand new, too!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

I didnt figure you as a Dora fan....This is how I imagined you..


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

Stalker... You down for this on the ride out and in?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't think Richie or TJ wants to troll for sharks!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

Will there be any cocktail waitresses included on the trip?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Will there be any cocktail waitresses included on the trip?



Here she is


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

Shes got purdy teeth


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Will there be any cocktail waitresses included on the trip?



How about her? She said she wanted to meet you.....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

That aint right!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> That aint right!!!!!



She is actually Richie's first mate! Don't let her corner you by the fish cooler!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> She is actually Richie's first mate! Don't let her corner you by the fish cooler!



I will just tell her my name is William.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 9, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I will just tell her my name is William.



She already said she can't wait to meet that Nasty Buck!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> She already said she can't wait to meet that Nasty Buck!



I am pretty sure she studders and really said.... killswitch.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 9, 2010)

Man, that's just wrong...........


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 9, 2010)

killswitch said:


> Man, that's just wrong...........



Its all your bro!!!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yall are starting to scare me!  Not only did they get hit with the ugly stick, but the whole dang ugly tree forest fell on them three!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 10, 2010)

Huntsman.45 said:


> Yall are starting to scare me!  Not only did they get hit with the ugly stick, but the whole dang ugly tree forest fell on them three!



Those are the best (beast) of the bunch!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 10, 2010)

I had nightmares about the second one!


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to make it guys.  It's youth waterfowl weekend  and I've got a kid coming down to hunt and I'm not going to bail on him...... as bad as I want to fish.  Goodluck to everyone and post some pictures.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it guys.  It's youth waterfowl weekend  and I've got a kid coming down to hunt and I'm not going to bail on him...... as bad as I want to fish.  Goodluck to everyone and post some pictures.



Sorry to hear that BB...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it guys.  It's youth waterfowl weekend  and I've got a kid coming down to hunt and I'm not going to bail on him...... as bad as I want to fish.  Goodluck to everyone and post some pictures.





Buck Nasty said:


> Sorry to hear that BB...



X2. Maybe the kid will have a great hunt! I wish ya'll luck!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

On the bright side.....less lines for me to tangle up!!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

I really think we scared him off!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I really think we scared him off!!!



Quite possible..... we are a rough crowd.....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess we are the only two trash talkers.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

It appears that way...........

I am going to catch around 1000 trout anyway.....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> It appears that way...........
> 
> I am going to catch around 1000 trout anyway.....



They dont have rainbows or browns down there do they??!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> They dont have rainbows or browns down there do they??!!!



Yep. I caught an arctic char on a DOA shrimp last time down!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Yep. I caught an arctic char on a DOA shrimp last time down!



my youngest hopes i catch a Narwhal


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> my youngest hopes i catch a Narwhal



The horn has to be at least 20 inches to keep them


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> The horn has to be at least 20 inches to keep them



Well then I hope there is a Captain D's close by so I wont go home empty handed.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Well then I hope there is a Captain D's close by so I wont go home empty handed.



There is always a can of sardines......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Can you believe this thread has 4 stars?????!!!!!????


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

I know...non-funing having people...

Has Richie and TJ made it back from towing that cruise ship back to port???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I know...non-funing having people...
> 
> Has Richie and TJ made it back from towing that cruise ship back to port???



Maybe they will be back by Sunday AM!


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 11, 2010)

Not scared. Just value introducing a kid to the outdoors more than a day of fishing.


----------



## Capt. Tim Cheek (Nov 11, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> Not scared. Just value introducing a kid to the outdoors more than a day of fishing.



EXCELLENT CHOICE


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 11, 2010)

capt. Tim cheek said:


> excellent choice



x2!!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> Not scared. Just value introducing a kid to the outdoors more than a day of fishing.



Zing.......I was only messing


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh I know, it's all good.  Just excited about getting the kid outdoors.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Charleston bound in the AM.  Not sure if I will have access to a computer up there.  If not,  see you fellas at the Bluff Sunday AM.


----------



## mesocollins (Nov 12, 2010)

This trip sounds like fun. I wish my wife and I could go. Don't have too much fun.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay since I am not a captain or experienced fisherman, do the conditions look good for Sunday?


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 12, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Okay since I am not a captain or experienced fisherman, do the conditions look good for Sunday?



Buck Nasty, I ain't no Capt or that experienced in the salt life, but it's looking dang good to me. 

I just wish I could share this trip with my son, I even offered to drive him down and to let him fish, but he wouldn't have any part of that!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 13, 2010)

okay fellas....loading up the car now with my wakeboard, water skis, and tube  along with my patch kit for Will's floaties and swim ring and about to make the 5-6 hr trek....wont have access to the computer, so if anything changes hollar at me 404-408-8407.... I am brining to girl cause she wants to sit on the beach and read a book while we are out.....Cant wait to see everyone....I've been countin the days and I am ready as heck!!!!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 13, 2010)

Huntsman.45 said:


> Buck Nasty, I ain't no Capt or that experienced in the salt life, but it's looking dang good to me.



3-4 ft predicted tomorrow - I'm guessing with the predicted 5kt winds that's a swell 3-4 feet, otherwise pretty calm.  I'm not a captain either so somebody correct me if I'm reading that incorrectly.  If anybody's prone to seasickness, I say take your medicine.  Good luck!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sunday
North winds 5 knots early in the morning becoming light and variable. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Inland waters smooth. 

:



I will be on the road bright and early tomorrow morning!! Call off all the popo!


----------

